#ubuntu-qt 2018-07-02
<lubot> <mitya57> There should be PyQt 5.11.2 today, I will look at it.
<lubot> <Lazy B> What about PySide2 and Shiboken?
<lubot> <mitya57> Raphaël Hertzog was going to take care of it in Debian #877871, but there has not been any update for a while.
<ubottu> Debian bug 877871 in wnpp "ITP: pyside2 -- Qt for Python" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/877871
<lisandro> maybe we scared him?
<lisandro> I don't think he likes not using gbp
<mitya57> He can always maintain it in qt-kde-team/extras or in python-team/modules, we did not insist on our packaging scheme!
<lisandro> right
